# Clone or fake samsung note 2.



## William321 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi, I'm buying a brand new Samsung galaxy note 2 and I just want to know becuase there are clones being sold can anybody give me a photo of the boxes the real Samsung galaxy note 2 box, and the fake clone note 2 box., by the way I'm buying the grey one... Thanks


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

A search on Google Images will quickly bring you up the options of the valid box. The fact is that the box can also be replicated. After all anyone has to do is get their hands on a valid box, scan it and create the images for the clones as well. The only real way to know if you got a clone or not is to try and register it on Samsung's site and see if it registers. If it does then you got a real one, if not you got a clone. They people who do the clones are very good and have copied every detail, including the box.


----------



## William321 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks, very Important information for me! Thanks


----------



## William321 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Samsung galaxy Note 2 Help Clone Or Fake*

I'm buying a Samsung galaxy note 2 in the grey model and the seller has sent me photos but the photos are very blurry and unclear but you can see the phone abit... Can anybody help me tell wether it's a original note 2 and it's safe to buy, thanks privately message me for the photo.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Tell the seller you want a better and more clearer picture to make sure you are not getting a fake. No one will be able to determine if it is a real or clone from a blurry pic.


----------



## Xenon_White (Aug 10, 2012)

Best is to go buy it from a reputable store like your Telco..


----------

